# HSS724 auger pin



## nZone (Feb 19, 2015)

Not the shear bolt, I have this mushroom head pin but I local dealer does not stock the 7mm washer and the split pin (cotter pin). Can I just them at lowes or hd? 

Sent from my LG-US996 using Tapatalk


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Called a Clevis pin, Home Depot might have something close. Nothing metric from what I’ve seen.

Do what you need to do to get the machine operational, but I’d still order the right part from the dealer.


----------



## nZone (Feb 19, 2015)

Thanks! I got the that clevis pin from another dealer. I had to drive 35 minutes to get it. Beat shaveling 15"+. Use flat washers from HD. 

I think both of these mushroom pins broken off because I used non-oem shear pins recently bought off ebay. The seller said it is oem but when I got them they weren't in Honda bag, and looked just like stainless steel bolts and nuts sold at lowes. The bolt bent when I removed it. The oem bolt would have broken off and save the mushroom pins. Lesson learned! 

Sent from my LG-US996 using Tapatalk


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

It’s likely your unit is an early production machine that got weak clevis pins from the factory. I was effected as well. 

All dealer replacement pins are the correct hardness. So no more worries there. The eBay shear bolts should work just fine.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

drmerdp said:


> It’s likely your unit is an early production machine that got weak clevis pins from the factory. I was effected as well.
> 
> All dealer replacement pins are the correct hardness. So no more worries there. The eBay shear bolts should work just fine.


is he speaking of the cam lock pins? mine both broke when i sucked in a tarp. everything broke.....both auger shears, impeller shear and both the mushroom pins for the cam locks. i assume they are shears as well.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

orangputeh said:


> is he speaking of the cam lock pins? mine both broke when i sucked in a tarp. everything broke.....both auger shears, impeller shear and both the mushroom pins for the cam locks. i assume they are shears as well.


Yikes that’s some carnage. We are talking about the clevis pins that are held in by cotter pins. 

I’m sure they have a particular shear strength engineered for the machine. But the 6mm shear bolts should always be the first to go.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

drmerdp said:


> Yikes that’s some carnage. We are talking about the clevis pins that are held in by cotter pins.
> 
> I’m sure they have a particular shear strength engineered for the machine. But the 6mm shear bolts should always be the first to go.


well, you can imagine how fast a tarp can be sucked in at full speed. ya everything went. took about 30 minutes to cut enough tarp off so i could take the augers out. and then another hour or so to remover the rest, change shears. etc. and inspect for any damage . got lucky in that respect since it happened so fast.

another example why you should never use hardware bolts instead of shears. that tarp could have caused hundreds if not a thousand dollars of damage to my blower.


----------

